# %1 Battery increments courtesy of P3Droid...More potential for us?



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

http://www.mydroidworld.com/forums/...te-slightly-debloated-media-enhancements.html
I assume this isn't going to help us...and is simply like the new Liberty's %1 battery...but it's worth a post to clarify before someone else asks.

I'll update once someone with some knowledge on the subject enlightens us.


----------



## KatsumeBlisk (Jul 10, 2011)

Is anyone else running this and having the battery go from 0 to its current level every 15 seconds? It's quite annoying having that animation when using apps or reading an article.


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

Jubakuba said:


> http://www.mydroidworld.com/forums/...te-slightly-debloated-media-enhancements.html
> I assume this isn't going to help us...and is simply like the new Liberty's %1 battery...but it's worth a post to clarify before someone else asks.
> 
> I'll update once someone with some knowledge on the subject enlightens us.


Here is the thread that I started about this as well. It's geared more towards 2nd init roms but explains the process and why it's being a pain right now.

http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?5809-2nd-Init-Rom-s-and-1-battery-readouts


----------



## KatsumeBlisk (Jul 10, 2011)

"KatsumeBlisk said:


> Is anyone else running this and having the battery go from 0 to its current level every 15 seconds? It's quite annoying having that animation when using apps or reading an article.


P3Droid got back to me. This is intentional. All well.

Sent from my Droid X using RootzWiki Forums


----------

